# I'm going to be a referee!



## daisii

Hi, 
My best friend and her husband have asked my husband and I to be their referees during the adoption process. I feel so honoured to be asked and cannot think of anyone better to be parents. But am wondering what happens? I know we will be visited by a social worker but what do they ask? what do I have to do?

Thanks


----------



## BobDog

Hey, 

congrats for being such a trusted friend! 

as for the whole meeting and questions, all i can suggest is you be comfortable. be honest, be yourselves, because you obviously have a genuine love for your friends and believe that they would be brilliant parents. and that is what they are looking for! 

let us know how you get on! xx


----------

